# non-gmo blue orchids {Phals}?



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2011)

http://greenhousegrower.com/news/?storyid=4123


----------



## Darin (Jan 31, 2011)

God help us!!!! what a freaking abomination.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 31, 2011)

Now people can have an orchid in the bathroom that matches the Tiddy Bowl toilet water.


----------



## nikv (Jan 31, 2011)

Ug. How tacky.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Haven't we seen this before? And why should I care?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 31, 2011)

After the first reading, I thought that the company said that the chemical was supposed to induce blue flower for all the life of the plant..... Now I understand that only the flower on the same spike will be blue. It is more logical.

But so artificial... I would rather buy plastic blue flowers if I want something so unnatural!


----------



## Hera (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Yuck is blue.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 31, 2011)

Saw some of these at the Manatee River OS show. Yikes! The link says they aren't dyed, but they certainly look it- just like colored carnations. The vendor had some in their display, but we made them take them out per the show rues. They also said they wouldn't bloom that way next blooming. So whatever it is that induces the color must be repeated at each spike initiation??? 

I personally thought they were hideous, but can believe that non-orchid folks would go nuts over them.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice! :evil:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 31, 2011)

Eric, are you dreaming of a blue besseae hybrid??


:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## etex (Jan 31, 2011)

Yuk- it sure looks like dye!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the color blue but this looks as fake as most blondes!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> I love the color blue but this looks as fake as most blondes!



Hey! oke:watch it!! 

Seriously, I agree. Gross color. I've seen dendrobiums that have been dyed a similar blue. Yuckers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2011)

I double the Yuck!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Eeeewwwww...!! :wink:


----------



## oisifml (Feb 1, 2011)

They have been here in Europe for a good year, they are clearly dyed with a needle...its true that here hybrid phalaenopsis have become the cheapest mass market plant; nowadays they sell for about 10€ in every mall.. clearly its difficult to make a profit.. the new blue phalaenopsis sell for about 25 € , to candid buyers they look trendy and they bring in more money.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 2, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Eric, are you dreaming of a blue besseae hybrid??
> 
> 
> :evil:



Now that WOULD be an improvement. Anything but another $%@# red phrag.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2011)

PaphMadMan said:


> Now that WOULD be an improvement. Anything but another $%@# red phrag.



ity: I see your meds have run out; you can alway turn to liquor.


----------

